# top 3 things you look for in a girl



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

i feel a lot of websites and magazines give women a false perspective on what guys actually want, and it upsets me that theyre learning from that crap, so i started this thread, you can just do the top 3 or include things you may have noticed that women may wrongly perceive about what guys want, we understand that all guys are different, but i think there are many valued characteristics that the majority has in common

my personal top 3:
1.nice
2.fun
3.imaginative


----------



## Meril (Sep 17, 2012)

1. honesty/intimacy (sharing everything like emotions, hopes, dreams, fears)
2. open minded for new ideas/experiences (that includes valuing processes like rationality over "content" (like my opinion or thats "just how the world is" without questioning them))
3. having some values and goals/dreams in life that are somehow compatible to mine


----------



## remMUS (Dec 28, 2012)

1. A**
2. Ti**
3. Horniness


----------



## Pom87 (Apr 7, 2012)

Cute
We share views about the world
We can talk, and talk well, about anything


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

Easy to get on with
Open minded
Humility


----------



## deepbluewater (Mar 5, 2010)

1. Honesty
2. Open minded
3. Humility


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Caring.
Engaging.
Stylish.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

*A*ffability
*S*ensuality
*S*incerity


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

remMUS said:


> 1. A**
> 2. Ti**
> 3. Horniness





puer_aeternus said:


> *A*ffability
> *S*ensuality
> *S*incerity


NF status... questionable.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

1.nice
2.trustworthy
3.tolerant


----------



## Solemn (Feb 21, 2013)

1. Dylan
2. Dylan
3. Dylan


But really...

1. Intelligence. If we can't talk about anything and everything, it's just not going to work out...I love to talk when I really care about someone.

2. Independence. I love what I love, it's okay if you do too. Sure, there are lots of things I want to do with my partner, but there are lots more I enjoy doing by myself. I want them to understand that doesn't mean I love them less and that it's okay for us to be alone sometimes, too. 

3. Beauty. Because, honestly? I don't see the point in being in a relationship with someone you aren't attracted to. My definition of beauty is pretty wide in scope, but if I don't find you attractive and you don't find me attractive then...well, it's just not going to work.


----------



## remMUS (Dec 28, 2012)

Whippit said:


> NF status... questionable.



Whoever said I was NF....?


----------



## Johnny AppleShy (Jan 22, 2013)

1. Kindness - Being nice, kind, sensitive, considerate, etc.

2. Softness - Being gentle, cautious, easy, quiet, shy, etc.

3. Easy Going - Being laid back, open to new things, flexible, adaptable, etc.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

remMUS said:


> Whoever said I was NF....?


Take a look at the forum you're in, buddy. I'm not saying that your contribution is worthless... no actually, that's exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## remMUS (Dec 28, 2012)

Whippit said:


> Take a look at the forum you're in, buddy. I'm not saying that your contribution is worthless... no actually, that's exactly what I'm saying.


"We understand that all guys are different, but i think there are many valued characteristics that the majority has in common"...last I checked finding girls attractive wasn't entirely restricted to NFs, but hey, what the fuck do I know? My goal was to alleviate boredom, not add worth, so I think I achieved my objective...thanks for the heads up though bud . I hope you find a cure for whatever is stuck up your ass btw...sounds painful :S...


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

remMUS said:


> "We understand that all guys are different, but i think there are many valued characteristics that the majority has in common"...last I checked finding girls attractive wasn't entirely restricted to NFs, but hey, what the fuck do I know? My goal was to alleviate boredom, not add worth, so *I think I achieved my objective.*..thanks for the heads up though bud . I hope you find a cure for whatever is stuck up your ass btw...sounds painful :S...


Looks like we both satisfied our objectives. Later.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Whippit said:


> NF status... questionable.











But seriously, NFs cannot have the A.S.S. qualities I like?? Hmmm


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

1.A good sense of morality
2.Someone who is easy to talk to, who I look forward to talking to, and want to tell everything
3.Composure


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> But seriously, NFs cannot have the A.S.S. qualities I like?? Hmmm


Hah, I think you misinterpreted the reason for this thread.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Whippit said:


> Hah, I think you misinterpreted the reason for this thread.


Things you THINK women think men want?? Ass. Just look at all those girls working on their asses like crazy. What kind of guy doesn't like a nice toned ass


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> Things you THINK women think men want?? Ass. Just look at all those girls working on their asses like crazy. What kind of guy doesn't like a nice toned ass


OP, bud, read the OP.. carefully. Or don't, whatever.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Mr.Blayz said:


> i feel a lot of websites and magazines give women a false perspective on what guys actually want, and it upsets me that theyre learning from that crap, so i started this thread, you can just do the* top 3 or include things you may have noticed that women may wrongly perceive about what guys want,* we understand that all guys are different, but i think there are many valued characteristics that the majority has in common


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

@puer_aeternus 

Okay, you got me. T&A on. *yawn*


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Such a grumpy ENFP thou art


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> Such a grumpy ENFP thou art


I'm just addicted to novelty and I've been on the internet for far too long.


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

No trolling my ENFPs!!!








*INTJ petticoat flounces away*


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Whippit said:


> I'm just addicted to novelty and I've been on the internet for far too long.


Novelty over authenticity?

Now that is the question


----------



## remMUS (Dec 28, 2012)

Glad this guy finally fucking figured it out...


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

1) Must have sense of humor like mine and be able to make me laugh.
2)Must be smart and be able to hold a decent conversation/discussion on just about anything.
3)Must be kind and soft hearted.

Thank God I met my wife/partner, who meets all the above criteria.


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

1. Compassionate
2. Communicative
3. Beautiful


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Lets stay on topic and spare the insults and derails


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

1.intelligence
2.humility
3.loves to help people


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Tits
Ass
...assntitties


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

laser eyes
neon curves
electric touch


----------



## Diauxie (Nov 17, 2012)

Similar values and sense of purpose in life (kind and helpful towards others, works to improve herself and those around her, respect for the truth, enjoys new experiences and so on and so forth)

Has their sh...stuff together (that is, has some capability and life skills such as working a job, managing finances, and is otherwise good for things besides conversation and sex)

Moderate energy level (don't really care for someone who sits around all day but also don't want someone who's constantly bouncing off the walls either)


----------



## IcarusDreams (Apr 23, 2011)

1)An honest individual (authenticity; is who she is, and speaks what she thinks rather than what people would want to hear-I do prefer gentle truth speakers than crude bluntness, though).
2)An open, accepting mind-I am not compatible with intolerance
3)A beautiful person (i.e. a beautiful heart)

Believe it or not, as simple as these things are, not many people qualify, especially because of a) and b). Some people are very nice and/or sweet but can be either intolerant towards certain groups/ethnicities, or are too afraid to be themselves to the point that you don't know who the person really is. Which is why I make authenticity the ultimate compatibility litmus test.

Things I don't care about: money, jobs, income, organization skills, reputation, "s**t together", whether she is my clone or total opposite, music taste, social caste/background, popularity, introversion/extroversion, age, "intelligence", etc. (No offense to those who care about these things.)

I appreciate individual style and quirks, but DO NOT require them on the grounds of letting people be who they are, and not who I wish them to be-ultimately, she should just be herself, and I'll love her for that regardless her personal views on how she should look.

Physical appearance is relevant as far as two individuals should be reasonably attracted to each other, but as hinted above, a beautiful heart makes someone really beautiful to me.


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

IcarusDreams said:


> 1)An honest individual (authenticity; is who she is, and speaks what she thinks rather than what people would want to hear-I do prefer gentle truth speakers than crude bluntness, though).
> 2)An open, accepting mind-I am not compatible with intolerance
> 3)A beautiful person (i.e. a beautiful heart)
> 
> ...


.....how thoughtful ;]


----------



## anonimouze123 (Apr 25, 2013)

Whippit said:


> laser eyes
> neon curves
> electric touch


I hope you don't mean literally...


----------



## Pseudowho (Jun 18, 2011)

RandomNote said:


> 1.nice
> 2.trustworthy
> 3.tolerant


"Nice"? What on earth does "nice" mean?


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

Pseudowho said:


> "Nice"? What on earth does "nice" mean?


to behave in a friendly, ingratiating, or conciliatory manner.
the opposite of total bitch


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Pretty much what he said.......not a bitch.


----------



## Pseudowho (Jun 18, 2011)

Mr.Blayz said:


> to behave in a friendly, ingratiating, or conciliatory manner.
> the opposite of total bitch


That's better


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Mr.Blayz said:


> to behave in a friendly, ingratiating, or conciliatory manner.
> the opposite of total bitch


Sounds like a good Fe user


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Physical 3/ not that important:
Curvy
Curvy
Curvy

Real women have curves. 



Non-physical/ important 3 (not in order..all equally important):

Loyal {Doesn't mean blindly obedient, but a troubleshooter in a relationship, takes initiative to solve problems/ fix issues rather than to run away/ look around}

Nurturing {Empathetic and sympathetic. Likes to take care of her man even though he's fully capable}

Fun {To me a fun girl is a girl who is geeky/nerdy, has a quirky/weird sense of humor, somewhat outgoing and confident.}

I look for these ^^^^ but she has to approach :laughing:


when cows fly...


----------



## Moonrise (Mar 22, 2013)

They make me feel like smiling for no reason in their presence
Shared passions or interests
Warm-heartedness


----------



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

1. down to earth
2. intellect/wit
3. open minded


----------



## Reflect (May 31, 2013)

Authentic
Playful
Grounded


----------



## AnaisDunsby19 (May 25, 2013)

i can like honestly adore anybody who can make long trainrides even for a second not seem so exhausting,whoever they 

are,whatever their past-as long as they can make me smile on long train rides when i am feeling drowsy and get slightly cranky at everything,i am unlikely to forget them.because me and trainrides do not get on well at all.:kitteh:


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

1.overall physical appearance. When I look at a woman, I either first look at the face or the body. I'm pretty open about looks, but she must have a cute face. I like skinny women as well as thick women. I actually think a lil chub or chunkiness is kinda cute 

2. Personality. This also includes morals and sense of humor. I like women who are respectful of themselves, myself, and other ppl. Open mindedness (is that a word) is a must.

3. Something special. What is it about this girl that separates her from the others. It could be that she's super smart, artistic, or very compassionate (I luv NFs for this).


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

A big dick


Wait...


----------



## SereneMind (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Mature emotionally
2. Open-minded
3. Optimistic

And if she were a musician on top of that it would be epic.


----------



## mixedplatelunch (Jul 8, 2013)

niffer said:


> A big dick
> 
> 
> Wait...


 
I told my ex girlfriend something along the lines of "I wish you had a dick" o.o


----------



## niffer (Dec 28, 2011)

mixedplatelunch said:


> I told my ex girlfriend something along the lines of "I wish you had a dick" o.o


Any particular reason?


----------



## mixedplatelunch (Jul 8, 2013)

niffer said:


> Any particular reason?


I was sexually inexperienced at the time. I figured I wouldn't be as lost at what to do if she had a dick.


----------

